# Android 2.2 Beats Apple iOS 4 in Benchmark Tests



## topgear (Jul 9, 2010)

The Nexus One pulls ahead of Apple's latest wonder phone.

Now that the two latest generation of smartphone OSes are on the market, which one is superior? Google claims that Android 2.2, also known as Froyo, is many times faster than 2.1 – but is it faster than Apple's iOS 4, running on the fastest iPhone yet? If benchmarks are the authority, then yes, it is.

Ars Technica ran JavaScript benchmarks on the iOS 4 on the iPhone 4 against Android 2.2 on the Nexus One. It was a showdown of the best in class, and the software from Google took the commanding lead.

Check out the comparison chart below from Ars:

*media.bestofmicro.com/ios4-android-2-2-javascript,2-2-254090-13.png

The benchmark score disparity doesn't fully reflect real world use, however. Engadget put the two mobile browsers against each other and, while the Android 2.2 Nexus One was still faster in almost all cases, the iPhone 4 wasn't far behind at all. Then again, the Nexus One was running Flash. With Flash disabled on the Android browser, the Nexus One was even faster.

Those running Android phones that will be getting 2.2 soon should look forward to some free performance gains.

Android 2.2 Beats Apple iOS 4 in Benchmark Tests


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Android OS runs on handsets which have 1GHz processor (well not all but most of them), although I agree that iPhone 4 has ~800Mhz processor which shouldn't make that difference but the variation in benchmark results could be due to that.

After I read articles that Android based handsets fare better because of fastest processors available for mobile handsets, such comparisons don't surprise me.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ The variation can not be huge alone due to processing power , it has much to do with Js engine that android browser is using.

Engadget also did a benchmark which compared the page loading speed in both browsers, the android browser was faster (even with flash content enabled) compared to iOS browser (which ofcourse does not load flash content) for loading same pages.

Win for android in any way you look at it.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 9, 2010)

tarey_g, once you have decided to take any particular side, there could be given hundreds of reasons to defend it. 

See I favor Symbian,  but can't mutter a word because I know it is slowest of 'em all


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> tarey_g, once you have decided to take any particular side, there could be given hundreds of reasons to defend it.
> 
> See I favor Symbian,  but can't mutter a word because I know it is slowest of 'em all



Even If I was on iPhone's side, tell me based on what logic I would have justified that iOs has faster browser.  

benchmarks are from ArsTechnica and Engadget (mind you engadget is owned by AOL and they rarely publish that is anti iPhone).

In near future mobile safari may have a better performance results, same sites will publish those results too. What sucks is that due to apple's restrictions iPhone users don't have much choice but to use Safari browser and be happy with it as true fanboys. (although Opera is there, but takes different route).


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm just waiting for Opera Mobile for Android. It will rule.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2010)

Abey!

If Android 2.2 beats Apple iOS4 to the pulp, what is left for Android 3.0 to be benchmarked upon ? It must feel very lonely up there with crazy minimum requirements like 1GHz CPU and 512MB RAM with only WinMo7 for company...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2010)

Android 2.2 definitely has a faster JavaScript rendering engine than iOS 4.0, but like everything else in the tech industry, they will just keep leapfrogging each other and both their engines will keep becoming progressively faster.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm just wondering what is the biggest mobile giant ( nokia ) is doing with their Maemo - I think they have some wonderful secrets in their sleeve


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

I do not think Maemo has any future as they have decided to embrace Meego...but unless they too start upgrading their hardware, Nokia handsets will remain in the lowest position in such benchmark tests


----------



## Garbage (Jul 15, 2010)

I just don't want to/can't see Symbian dying this death. And I all blame NOKIA for this.
Maemo and MeeGo are definately better OS, but Nokia shouldn't detach the OS which helped them to be number 1 like this. And there is Android.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nokia's USP is "cheap and ease of use". That's the reason it is hugely popular in South Asian market. No matter how popular Android and iPhone become it is very difficult for them to catch Nokia sales as Nokia reaches to masses. At costs over 15K it is impossible for Android and iPhone...

Anyway coming back to topic, I would love to see MeeGo competing with Android and iPhone in near future...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Nokia's USP is "cheap and ease of use". That's the reason it is hugely popular in South Asian market. No matter how popular Android and iPhone become it is very difficult for them to catch Nokia sales as Nokia reaches to masses. At costs over 15K it is impossible for Android and iPhone...


Why would Apple want to “catch up” to Nokia? The point of being in the market is to make profits and Apple’s revenue share is actually higher than Nokia’s in the cellphone market, even though they only have a fraction of Nokia’s market share.

Nokia’s business model, like Microsoft’s, is based on selling a lot of cheap units with very small profit margins, and that is bound to get them success in third-world countries. But they do not have the kind of massive monopolistic control over the market that Microsoft does and therefore aren’t able to bring in as much revenues as the Seattle-based giant.

In the smartphone market, which is where the world is moving towards right now, Nokia is all but irrelevant. And if they keep sticking with the pile of turd that is the Symbian operating system, they always will be.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2010)

What the bloody hell do you mean by third-world countries.. I suppose you've been warned before & I remember your arse was kicked here by us for using racist comments on fellow Indians.. you watch your mouth.. So, kindly use proper language.. I know that you're a iFruit iFanboy, try to control your emotions..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, I didn’t hurt your feelings and your “patriotic” sensibilities now, did I? The term “third-world countries” is indeed widely disputed though, so let me rephrase it. I meant poor countries where a majority of the population lives below the poverty line. Like India, for example.

Was that more to your liking? Or are you going to go ask the moderators here to ban me because I’m posting “racist comments on fellow Indians”? Do you event know what the term “racist” means or do you use use it out of context like this all the time?

As for you kicking my arse, well, I would love to see that happen. (1) Posting inflammatory messages against someone on an online forum just because you were offended by something they said is hardly the equivalent of “kicking their arse”; (2) I think you are confusing me with Milind; and (3) Milind was much too kind in his response to all you oversensitive pinheads in that thread.

Word of advice: India is a great nation and has proven its greatness time and time again on a global level. A random person saying something against it on an online forum has absolutely no effect on its reputation, so you don’t have to come rushing to its defense when that happens. If you do, at the very least try to make sure that the person you’re accusing of being “racist” is actually saying something against the race of Indians.

Man, the people here have not changed one bit!


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 16, 2010)

hehe cool down hellknight...he asks for it everytime, he just can't help it 


aryayush, please have a look at the Q4 2009 figures of both of these companies, I hope you will not find that "high" difference:


```
*www.apple.com/pr/library/2009/10/19results.html
*www.nokia.com/press/press-releases/showpressrelease?newsid=1378204
```

actually we can't compare them like this because they both have diversified interests...Nokia is not only into mobiles but to other communication/networking devices as well. You are an avid fan of apple so you know that Apple has major revenue coming from computers/OS sales too..

BTW an important point to note here is that I never talked about money...all I said was "sales"...do you know how many million sets Nokia sells in a year? or for that matter Symbian enabled handsets? Apple iPhone OS and Android collectively do not catch that figure. No I am not saying this out of thin air...Gartner surveys suggest this, which you have agreed to in your post...

I accept ppl at Nokia are lazy (not stupid)...they were so busy selling handsets they forget that they need to keep up the pace. But now they have started paying the heed. They might have forgotten that the paradigm shift they brought in wireless market some 20 years ago (resulting in huge setback for then leader Motorola), the same could happen with them too.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2010)

aryayush said:


> In the smartphone market, which is where the world is moving towards right now, Nokia is all but irrelevant.



Agreed with this much, when it comes to high end phones, I have not seen Nokia make anything but horsesh1t. At the same time I am not surprised at the rate which people buy Nokia in India. Nokia has solid brand value here and they are practically fooling consumers with their crappy offerings (only due to the fact that large base of mobile consumer in India is not even willing to look at other options). 
For 16k my friend got Nokia X6, I checked the phone and its one clunky piece of sh1t. 



As I am writing this, guy sitting besides me in office is looking for new phone on Nokia site , WTF !!!

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




aryayush said:


> Man, the people here have not changed one bit!



I don't know what ignited Hellknight there, but you can keep your smart@ss comments about the forum in general to yourself.
If you want to target some particular person for his post, that's fine but comments like this wont make your posts any better.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree, that sort of gross generalisation was in bad taste. My humble apologies.

@gagan007,
That Apple PR you posted is eight months old. In the most recently concluded quarter, the iPhone alone brought in revenues of $5.44 billion for Apple and Apple also reported that the profits were somewhere around $1.17 billion or something, though I cannot find that figure anywhere right now (maybe I’ll verify it and get back to you about it later). Apple’s profits from just the iPhone (whatever the exact figure is) were slightly higher than Nokia’s profits from all its phone sales around the world in the same quarter.

I know Nokia’s unit sales and market share is significantly higher than Apple’s. I am not disputing that point. What I’m saying is that even given those high sales numbers, all of Nokia’s phone sales do not bring in as much profit as the lone iPhone does for Apple (and I’m pretty sure the gap will only widen with time, in favour of the latter).

So why would Apple want to chase Nokia? Nokia is chasing them.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2010)

You know what ignited me, the usage of the word "Third World".. wrong choice of the words, dude.. I know you came back on the forum after a long time, but still, you should use some better words..


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2010)

Every company has it's own model to sell their products. Last time when I checked, Microsoft Windows was still a LOT more popular than Mac in "non third-world countries" too. You really can't segregate companies on the basis of their target customers.

Regarding Nokia's reputation in India, Nokia is by faaar the company which brought mobile phone revolution in India, hence the trust shown by the people and Nokia exploits it.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2010)

ico said:


> Regarding Nokia's reputation in India, Nokia is by faaar the company which brought mobile phone revolution in India, hence the trust shown by the people and Nokia exploits it.



But they need to step up and get compatible with the smartphone revolution or they will loose market in India too. Eventually a large section will want to move to smartphone league in coming years.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2010)

but nokia has loads of smart phones.


----------

